# transducer switch



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

Will i have a problem wiring my own switch? 
I have low budget 500 series humminbird units and dont really wanna spend the money for factory switch but dont wanna ruin cables(shielding etc.) either by being cheap now.
I have minn kota terrova and would like to be able to switch from its built in transducer to external when not in use.
Anyone have any experience with this, seems like since i bought this trolling motor (wich i love) i cant seem to stop bleeding $$$$$ in acc.,on board charger, quick release, all the plugs,breaker and adapter cables etc. 
thanks Rusty


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Rusty. Can't say what sort of electrical interference you might get into when you splice those thin wires into a homemade switch. I would be concerned that you will introduce noise into that system. Have you thought about just buy a transducer extension cable&#8230; It would have one end to connect to your primary cable and the other to the fishfinder. You could then just unplug and replug the selected transducer at the extension cable end. (Those pins look fragile so you would have to take care when you do the plug exchange.) You could probably find the extension cable for $30+ship &#8211; be careful when buying online cause there are a lot of &#8220;2-pin&#8221; ext cables out there&#8230; your system needs the 7-pin connectors. (interesting tidbit, it looks to me as though the internal transducer on the Terrova really only uses 4 of those pins.)


----------

